# Let's make the CubingUSA map more complete



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php
Obviously, this is nowhere near the population of cubers; not even close to those have officially competed, even.

Personally, I think it would be a great resource and community builder, to know if someone's near by. If you find someone or someone finds you, a little meeting or whatnot could be organize now.
As of now, I just see people saying stuff like "I see you're from ___. Cool,; Where?"

To actually see other cubers' names/contact info, you must log in, so if you don't, a CubingUSA username would be needed (and beneficial, in the sense that if you want, they can notify you of any competitions).

Also, a linked project - why not make this for more than the US?
I think it would be a great way to bring the world-wide community together.
As is, the people in the Western world don't necessarily grasp what's happening 'over there,' due to language barriers and the like. I think having a map of lots of cubers would be rather neat, and could show nicely how dispersed we are.

tl;dr
http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php
Make an account. Put yourself on the map. kthx.

~statue.


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, let's do this.
I've been on the map for a while...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

I literally just made an account yesterday. 

Anyway, I think the world map would be a cool idea.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I think the world map would be a cool idea.


I'll look into making this.
If needed, I can host the data on my server.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2010)

I definitely agree that we should make this more complete. I was just going to mention this exact thing (but now I have a thread to link it to!) when I post my Indiana cube meetup


----------



## teller (Aug 26, 2010)

I think it's a fine idea to mention this site every once in a while. Perhaps some of the newer people don't realize it's there, and they should register!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

I use CubingUSA so much, I forgot there were people who didn't know about it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

See my sig. 
teller - my thoughts. We older members know of it, but 'new' ones don't, and it's great for finding people.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I signed up just now


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 26, 2010)

When do the competition stats get updated?
They were last updated on August 11th.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> When do the competition stats get updated?
> They were last updated on August 11th.





CubingUSA FAQ said:


> When are rankings updated?
> Rankings are updated once a month when the WCA puts the new data.



http://www.cubingusa.com/statefaq.php


----------



## LewisJ (Aug 26, 2010)

I feel special for being a "1" blip all by myself away from others. On second thought, that isn't such a good thing.


----------



## pcuber (Aug 26, 2010)

I will have to sigh up soon. I also found out that I'm not the only speed cuber in my town.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Is there anything to stop non-North American cubers from putting themselves on the map? There's some guy in Africa on there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is there anything to stop non-North American cubers from putting themselves on the map? There's some guy in Africa on there.


This is true.
Hrm. Are there any downsides to simply using this?

Besides permission from CubingUSA, I don't see any real problem right now.

Edit:
and the fact that it's "CubingUSA"


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2010)

more Canadians need Cubing USA accounts!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> and the fact that it's "CubingUSA"



Just means that people outside of North America won't get the support for comps, rankings, and such that people in NA get.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm from Tampa, at the University of South Florida.
I never meet any cubers...
Or ever get to see any competitions.

I actually have never seen anyone speedcube, in real life.
In fact, I have never seen _anyone_ solve a cube, other than my wife (who I taught), brother (who I taught) or brother-in-law (who I also taught.) All of them don't cube anymore. They can still solve it, but they don't usually do it anymore.

I'm deprived of cubing...
Pretty much, I have never seen anyone speed solve in real life, other than me. I imagine it would be a really cool thing to see, up close.


----------



## Forte (Aug 26, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I imagine it would be a really cool thing to see, up close.



It is 
The first time I saw other cubers was at US Nats 2009, and it was really weird with all these people in the same room that knew how to speedcube


----------



## teller (Aug 26, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I'm from Tampa, at the University of South Florida.
> I never meet any cubers...
> Or ever get to see any competitions.
> 
> ...




I feel you.

My first exposure to other cubers was very recently at the Washington D.C. open 2010...I had been speedcubing in isolation for 30 years, and Ron van Bruhem sits down next to me and goes "wanna race?" ...and he totally kicks my ass. It was a surreal honor to be humiliated by such a great cuber right off the bat.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2010)

Teller: I envy you. Honestly. That'd be an amazing first comp!

I've been in the same boat until I recently learned jms_gears lives rather close to me. We've hung out twice in the past 7 days and we will continue to meet up and race  We're both working on getting sub20 for DeVry


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

teller said:


> My first exposure to other cubers was very recently at the Washington D.C. open 2010...I had been speedcubing in isolation for 30 years, and Ron van Bruhem sits down next to me and goes "wanna race?" ...and he totally kicks my ass. It was a surreal honor to be humiliated by such a great cuber right off the bat.


Ron was there?
Ugh, and I almost went, too. 

Thanks everyone for mapping. I see a few additions.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is there anything to stop non-North American cubers from putting themselves on the map? There's some guy in Africa on there.



It's meant for people who live in the US. The Africa guy is actually a Canadian. Google Maps must not have given me back data when he registered, so I'll need to fix that. Although, maybe his town doesn't exist?

But normally, you can't enter data to have it put you somewhere outside the US or Canada. I use town/state to locate you. For other countries, it would require knowing how exactly to get a unique response (some have state-like things, some don't).

I think the better thing would be to have new sites that collect the data. Like "CubingEurope" and they would have their own maps. A single map with both US and Europe data isn't needed in my opinion.

The other advantage of CubingUSA is free competition sites. Just send me a PM and we can make you a template in either the CubingUSA style, KOII style, or CA style and you can edit all the content yourself, and it'll automatically make the Excel sheet for you.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 29, 2010)

Just found out I live in the same city as John Godwin...


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

How do you get yourself on there?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 29, 2010)

Make an account by clicking signing in then just register. Whatever you fill in as city/state will be where you are at on the map.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 29, 2010)

some one should make a cubing WORLD  i would but i'm crap at that stuff


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Make an account by clicking signing in then just register. Whatever you fill in as city/state will be where you are at on the map.



Oh, ok. I guess I was in there and just didn't know it. I found me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 29, 2010)

Just signed up. There are a bunch of cubers where I live!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 29, 2010)

I just joined....I'm suprised that there are as many cubers from the NC/SC area than I thought there was.


----------



## Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh wow, I like seeing the increase in Florida/Georgia cubers. I feel so alone here in J-Ville ;;-;


----------



## Truncator (Aug 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Oh wow, I like seeing the increase in Florida/Georgia cubers. I feel so alone here in J-Ville ;;-;


The closest cuber to me is ~350 miles away


----------



## Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, I like seeing the increase in Florida/Georgia cubers. I feel so alone here in J-Ville ;;-;
> ...



Wut. Don't you live in Texas?


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow I see someone on the map that lives in the same town that I just moved from. Strange coincidence...


----------



## JackJ (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah, darn! Still the same number of cubers in Wisconsin.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



your geography needs some real work.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 29, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Truncator said:
> ...


Fort Worth is actually 306 miles away


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 4, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 4, 2010)

Truncator said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Kevin, I drive that far for comps. gogogogogo


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2010)

I live in the town where Edward Lin, Andy Bridger, Kevin Belleville, and Michael Nguyen also live. Cool beans.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I live in the town where Edward Lin, Andy Bridger, Kevin Belleville, and Michael Nguyen also live. Cool beans.



*cough cough* Stefan Pedrazza 30 minutes away *cough cough*


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 4, 2010)

Closest Cuber not in Canada is 141 miles away.  Let's get some WNY Cubers!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

Freshcuber: your sig is wrong, you at least know Sune and F R U R' U' F' (so that's 2/57 ).

On Topic: I've tried reaching out to those who live in my area (via indiana(polis) meetup and it seems like there isn't much interest. I'd love to see more cubers pop up on this map in my area (and maybe a comp sooner than next year ).


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes this has been pointed out to me before. And I technically know 4. The 0/57 is to show that I'm not currently learning OLL and I'm focusing on PLL. It seems that until I correct this every picky cuber in the world will point it out to me.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the town where Edward Lin, Andy Bridger, Kevin Belleville, and Michael Nguyen also live. Cool beans.
> ...



*cough cough* Stefan isn't in San José. *cough cough*


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha, only one cuber in my small area, but I see Phillip Espinoza lives kind of near by.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 4, 2010)

*cough cough* Stefan Pedrazza 30 minutes away *cough cough*[/QUOTE]

*cough cough* Stefan isn't in San José. *cough cough*[/QUOTE]

Cupertino <3


----------



## msoc14 (Sep 4, 2010)

I signed up at CubingUSA when I saw this, but I never really used it much afterwards, so I forgot my password. Is there a way to reset your password or get something emailed to you? I feel really dumb, sorry!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

That sort of question would be better suited for CubingUSA. You can read their FAQ and see an email link at the bottom if the FAQ does not answer your question. If you go to the login page you will also see this:



CubingUSA said:


> If you do not have an account with us, please enter your email address in the box below. We will send you a confirmation code and further instructions. See the FAQ for any questions you might have about registering.



I would venture to guess that includes for a password reset.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > I think the world map would be a cool idea.
> ...



I completely agree.
There should be a map for cubers overseas! (such as myself)


----------



## noedgesoriented (Sep 4, 2010)

I did not know there were bunch of Virginia cubers.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 4, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> I signed up at CubingUSA when I saw this, but I never really used it much afterwards, so I forgot my password. Is there a way to reset your password or get something emailed to you? I feel really dumb, sorry!



No, I still need to implement password reset. I've been swamped with so much recently, but send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll fix it for you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 16, 2011)

Shameless bump.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 21, 2013)

Bump - because I haven't been able to get reply via email (tried several times in the last few weeks) on getting my password reset  (sorry this was my last hope!)

Edit - oh well I guess I'll try PMing too... Tho I still think this is a legitimate bump


----------

